# Teva Links and Urge Archi-Enduro



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

Just thought I'd put a few words down about two new items I've been using lately... Teva Links, and the Urge Archi-Enduro.

I've had the Links since October, ridden them all over my area (probably close to 300 miles so far) never washed them at all... other than a rare outside rinsing with the hose while hosing off the bike.

I wear a 13-14 EE in most shoes/boots and these fit me really well with those wide monsters at the end of my legs.

I have ridden several flat pedals with them so far...
Specialized 'nothing special' flats... molded pins
Redline with molded pins
Answer Rove FR

So far these shoes really stick well to the pedals... I love them for that!
The soles have held up really well showing no signs of damage from the pins yet.
I've been through creek crossings, mud pits, dry rocky ground, and damp redwood forests with these shoes.
They always seem to dry out well for me and have yet to give me any issues while wearing them wet.

I wish there was a strap on top to help hold the laces down... they flop around when I ride.
Other than that, I have nothing negative to say about them.
I've even come to like the purple color... not my favorite style, but I certainly don't hate them like I thought I would.

The Urge Archi-Enduro helmet is the newest piece for me.
I've only worn it twice so far... one night ride and one 18.4 mile daytime ride through mud and snow a few days ago.
I have the L/XL and it feels just a tiny bit tight against my forehead, but after the first ride I either got used to it on the second or maybe I was just wearing it slightly different.

I love how much open space there is for my face. I wanted to see if this helmet would work between going with a half-shell(HS) and full-face(FF). So far, with limited usage, I would say it is going to be right at home in the middle.:thumbsup:

Since my first bunch of rides is happening during the winter, I can't say how hot it's going to get, but it does keep my head from getting too cold. My face feels the cold more than a DH FF just because of the larger opening, but I like the idea of having full-face protection in a lighter and more breathable format.

Having that larger opening does allow more access to my face for branches, flying mud/water compared to a FF, but the bow (for lack of a better term) does keep my face better protected than an open-face HS.

The helmet is lightweight enough that on my last ride (18.4 mi out-&-back with 1300+ ft of climbing), I really didn't notice it anymore than my HS helmet that I usually wear for such rides.
Despite temps in the 30's, and only wearing the helmet... no skullcap/woollie... my head stayed comfortable... not too warm and not cold at all.

I'm looking forward to taking this out to Paradise Royale, which has a major climb early on, with a bit of climbing after, before some fun downhill.
Once the weather warms up in a few months, I'm hoping to take this helmet out to Moab, Mammoth, and anywhere else I can get to this year.

Money well spent for both items, so far... :thumbsup:


----------



## lmaranguren (Aug 20, 2011)

Must second that WSMAC! I just went out this sunday to ride out the same helmet, same shoes and some Dainese gear. Must say the helmet felt very comfortable and yes, there is a lot of face access for branches and the like to poke you but its still a great pick when the HS wont cut it.

Funny you mention the shoes' water repellent properties as we did do a few creek crossings and I should have ended up with soaked socks?shoes, but did not, definitely a welcome feature!!! Also agree with you on the laces, they flopped about and made me a bit nervous from time to time, a strap for v2.0.

Have a good one!!!


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks
I just took a good look at the bottom of my shoes yesterday and discovered that my new Rove pedals are starting to chew out the soles right where the pins are.
I'll be posting pics in a day or two


----------



## lmaranguren (Aug 20, 2011)

I was wondering how that would work out! Ive been riding some old school flats, and should be getting pin ones with my new ride sometime soon. What do you think the deal is with the sole and the pins? Wouldnt the design be meant for this type of flats?


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

There are diamond shaped patterns in the sole and the raised walls are what's getting broken down and chewed away by the pins on my pedals. Not sure why they would design them that way. I figure they would have tested durability.


----------



## zac102 (Jul 24, 2010)

I've been riding the Links since November. They've held up really well with cheap Odyssey molded flats. The sole is showing zero damage. I've really only used them indoors about once a week at Rays though.


----------



## ZeroNine3 (May 18, 2009)

I'd be interested to know how that Urge does come summer time and also how the Teva Link's compare to 5:10 rubber.


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

I'll be wearing the Archi all year-round to see how it does. I'm planning a trip to Moab but not until late Summer or after.

Hopefully I'll get pics of the bottom of my shoes posted tonight. I'm planning on writing TEVA about this, not to complain, but to see if they respond in any way... could be interesting


----------



## Uly (Aug 18, 2009)

I rode a couple of times with the Archi-enduro in 80 Deg F weather recently with lots of climbing. The first time I got the suffocating feeling and wanted to rip thing off my head. I rode on another 80 Deg day just to see if it was me not use to the helmet and I still got a pretty strong feeling of wanting to rip that thing off my head.

For an experiment I took the cheek pads out and did another 80 Deg day and WHAT A DIFFERENCE!!!! Much more air flow and very tolerable. Been riding with it that way for every ride since. Down hill I will put the cheek pads back in. Yeah, it's a bit of inconvenience taking them out and then putting them back in, but well worth the effort.


----------



## ZeroNine3 (May 18, 2009)

How stable is the helmet on your head w/o the cheek pads? Can you take some pics of the inside with and without the cheek pads?


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Uly said:


> I rode a couple of times with the Archi-enduro in 80 Deg F weather recently with lots of climbing. The first time I got the suffocating feeling and wanted to rip thing off my head. I rode on another 80 Deg day just to see if it was me not use to the helmet and I still got a pretty strong feeling of wanting to rip that thing off my head.
> 
> For an experiment I took the cheek pads out and did another 80 Deg day and WHAT A DIFFERENCE!!!! Much more air flow and very tolerable. Been riding with it that way for every ride since. Down hill I will put the cheek pads back in. Yeah, it's a bit of inconvenience taking them out and then putting them back in, but well worth the effort.


How does the inconvenience compare to just strapping the helmet on your bag for the climb? I've gotten to the point I do that even with my XC lid (which is an Urge, btw).

I debated the Archi-Enduro last year when I decided to buy a full-face, but in the end, just went the whole way and bought a POC. For most occasions I choose to wear it, it's generally up and then down, but if there's a 100' or so of climbing, it kinda sucks. Mostly from the chin bar holding in exhalations. The POC's chin bar is quite long compared to other full-face helmets, so it probably only gets worse with others. I'd imagine the Archi-Enduro is far better in that regard.


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

The bottom of my shoes showing how they are getting chewed up by my pedals


















You can see the pattern of the pins on the pedals if you look carefully... the darker places on the soles.


----------



## Uly (Aug 18, 2009)

ZeroNine3 said:


> How stable is the helmet on your head w/o the cheek pads? Can you take some pics of the inside with and without the cheek pads?


Pretty stable. The bowl inside is basically a half shell. I would probably add something to cover up the the button snap to make sure that it wouldn't tear up the side of the face in a crash. Perhaps another snap button cap?

With the pad








Without the pad










evasive said:


> How does the inconvenience compare to just strapping the helmet on your bag for the climb? I've gotten to the point I do that even with my XC lid (which is an Urge, btw).
> 
> I debated the Archi-Enduro last year when I decided to buy a full-face, but in the end, just went the whole way and bought a POC. For most occasions I choose to wear it, it's generally up and then down, but if there's a 100' or so of climbing, it kinda sucks. Mostly from the chin bar holding in exhalations. The POC's chin bar is quite long compared to other full-face helmets, so it probably only gets worse with others. I'd imagine the Archi-Enduro is far better in that regard.


The inconvenience is probably the same. I have to take off my pack anyway to store the pads or retrieve them. As far as breathing hot air, it's still there, but not as bad as a DH FF.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks. It doesn't sound like there would be a compelling reason for me to spend the $$ on one to fit between the full-face and the XC helmets, then.


----------



## Edu Guilhon (Oct 30, 2009)

What size from Teva links should equals Shimano's 44EU/10US?

I am between size 10 or 10.5 for the links...

Cheers!


----------



## qirill (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey *wsmac* did you wore 5-10 before?
How the size of Tevas compared to 5-10 shoes?
Cheers.


----------



## Oskarsig (Aug 5, 2011)

qirill said:


> Hey *wsmac* did you wore 5-10 before?
> How the size of Tevas compared to 5-10 shoes?
> Cheers.


I have 5.10 Impacts and Teva Links, riding in the 5.10 is like beeing clipped in, the Links not nearly as "grippy" but much more comfortable when hiking up they really hug your feet.

I'd say Links for freeride and 5.10 for downhill..


----------



## qirill (Dec 20, 2010)

Oskarsig said:


> I have 5.10 Impacts and Teva Links, riding in the 5.10 is like beeing clipped in, the Links not nearly as "grippy" but much more comfortable when hiking up they really hug your feet.
> 
> I'd say Links for freeride and 5.10 for downhill..


And what size-to-size comparision for Teva and FiveTen? I mean if my size of FiveTens is 11.5 then Tevas with the same size will be ok?


----------



## Oskarsig (Aug 5, 2011)

qirill said:


> And what size-to-size comparision for Teva and FiveTen? I mean if my size of FiveTens is 11.5 then Tevas with the same size will be ok?


****, I cannot help you out there mate since I went cheap ass when I bought the 5.10 and bought a number up from what I normally use because those were on sale


----------



## SenorSerioso (Apr 22, 2011)

My links were true to size when I got them. Good luck!


----------



## Bigwheel29 (Feb 9, 2012)

Ive used the links for about 6 months, several times a week. No damage so far. Pedals are DMR Vaults. I find if anything overtime they seem more gripped in place then when new. I guess the pins dig in abit more now. Dont see any damage though. Shoes fit true to size for me. No issues so far.


----------



## sxross (Oct 10, 2007)

qirill said:


> And what size-to-size comparision for Teva and FiveTen? I mean if my size of FiveTens is 11.5 then Tevas with the same size will be ok?


I have both Link and Baron. Sizewise they are the same except Baron feels more roomy at the front.


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

qirill said:


> Hey *wsmac* did you wore 5-10 before?
> How the size of Tevas compared to 5-10 shoes?
> Cheers.


Sorry, I've been out of town quite a bit.
I have not worn the 5.10's at all so I can't comment on those.



Bigwheel29 said:


> Ive used the links for about 6 months, several times a week. No damage so far. Pedals are DMR Vaults. I find if anything overtime they seem more gripped in place then when new. I guess the pins dig in abit more now. Dont see any damage though. Shoes fit true to size for me. No issues so far.


Thanks for the info. Mine are chewed up a bit more now than what you see in my pics before. I'm not sure I'll get a whole year out of them before that tread is gone!
Not sure if it's just the batch my shoe was made in or what.
Maybe I just move my feet around more on the pedals... digging them in from shear terror.. the way I ride downhill? LOL

I'm planning on getting a pair of 5.10's to try them out as well, but I still ABSOLUTELY love the fit on my Links, so I'm planning on getting another pair, and now I see some advert here that they have a mid-height Link?


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

Uly said:


> For an experiment I took the cheek pads out and did another 80 Deg day and WHAT A DIFFERENCE!!!! Much more air flow and very tolerable. Been riding with it that way for every ride since. Down hill I will put the cheek pads back in. Yeah, it's a bit of inconvenience taking them out and then putting them back in, but well worth the effort.


I have tried this a few times now and I notice a significant difference in feel and airflow.
I still like to put the cheek pads in when I know I'm riding some really techy trail... lots of rocks and roots.
I just like the feeling of it being more secure and working as designed.

But for other rides, removing the cheek pads feels like the right thing to do.
I've worn it on some warm days (80f) climbing sheltered, as well as, exposed trail and felt okay in it.
It's hot, but not so hot I would rather shuck the extra face protection to be that much cooler.

So far I still like the helmet a lot. A worthwhile investment for me. :thumbsup:


----------

